# This is really freaky! But, very cool!



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Play 20 questions with A.I. Watch out, though. It's addicting!

http://www.20q.net


----------



## mauricio (May 29, 2005)

Very interesting and uniek i just email it to all my frinds


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My husband likes this site and plays often.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

It has failed to produce "An Aquarium" as the answer. It didn't even get close.


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

I thought of happiness but it couldn't guess it, although it was in the database there were contradictive knowledge about the word. Someone had given that happiness is probably a kind of a cat, which I didn't agree with 8)


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

as I understand it you can mold it's knowlege about things. It takes the more common replies about things and uses them. So the more people play it, and give truethful answers, the better it gets.


----------



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

I first played this about 5 years ago ... great fun. I wonder how it's progressed since then ... time to find out


----------



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

note: it guessed "a sock" in 18 questions.

Didn't get aquarium though ... but I guess my opinions on what an aquarium is differs from other people's ...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Pretty wild. It guessed antennae in 19 questions, and photograph in 20.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Took 30 Q's to get "steak." First guess was "Tuna"...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

teapot in 20.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Canoe in 17


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes it is FREAKY. I dont like a computer knowing what I'm thinking. Dosn't seem right. The questions it asks seem so vague then all of a sudden it pops out the right answer.....blows my mind.

But I keep playing......
Steve T.


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

*The questions it asks seem so vague then all of a sudden it pops out the right answer*

Yes! That's exactly why it's so freaky! Where did that answer come from?!?!? Cues Twilight Zone music...


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

ROTFLMFAO .....My 14 yr. old said try penis.....
is it strait...
is it awake at night....
do cats chase it.....
on the 20th question it said "get your mind out of the gutter, I'm not allowed to talk about such things, but I bet it has something to do about sex"


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Omg!!!! Too Funny!!!!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

LOL =D>


----------

